# Verständnisfrage Codesys



## mitchih (16 Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
habe in meinem bisherigen Leben nur mit S5 und S7 zu tun gehabt.
Nun habe ich aber eine neue Aufgabe die es verlangt sich auch mit anderen Typen auszukennen. Wir bauen eine neue Halle wo verschiedenste Steuereungen neben der S7 zu Einsatz kommen

1. SEW FU mit Movi PLC
2. Rexroth Indramat Steuerung???? sagt mir gar nichts 

Soweit mein jetziger Wissenstand ist werden alle Anwendungen mit Codesys  der Fa. 3S Programmiert und dann entsprechend compiliert ist das richtig??

Wer hat schon Erfahrungen mit den Systemen und kann ein gutes Buch zum Einstieg empfehlen??

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2007)

Also Tipps:

1. Finde mal den genauen Typ der Steuerung herraus. Ist die Rexroth Steuerung eine Intramat oder Intralogic?

2. Klich auf das Werbebanner wo CoDeSys drauf steht und schau dich dort mal um. Und wenn Du da bist besorg dir CoDeSys (kostenlose Vollversion).

Ja der Quellcode wird für die Steuerungen Compiliert. Der Compiler + einige andere Sachen heist dann Target und das bekommst Du von den Herstellern also Bosch-Rexroth und SEW.


----------



## zotos (16 Januar 2007)

Also ich habe nun kein spezielles CoDeSys Busch für dich aber das von Karlheinz John ist schon mal ein guter Anfang wenn es um die IEC 61131-3 geht. http://www.fen-net.de/karlheinz.john/index.htm


----------



## Roland Wagner (17 Januar 2007)

*CoDeSys-Buch*

Wir von 3S können einige Bücher empfehlen: http://www.3s-software.com/index.shtml?lit


----------

